# Apple TV et Divx



## fgcom (10 Mai 2008)

bonjour, j'ai acheté l'Apple TV en septembre 2007 mais pas encore sortie du carton. je voulais savoir si depuis sa sortie, il y a moyen de débrider l'apple Tv pour lire des Divx dessus, stockés dans le Mac ?
Désolé pour la question peut être un peu bidon mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse directe et à vrai dire, mon taff me prends tellement de temps...
Merci beaucoup  !


----------



## didier57 (12 Mai 2008)

salut
tu pourras trouver toutes les informations que tu souhaite sur ce site 
http://www.iclarified.com/entries/index.php?caid=2&scid=6
Mais il te faudra le disque d'installation de tiger (version 10.4.9 minimum ça ne marche pas avec le disque de léopard)
De plus toutes les manipulations se font avec le terminal
En te souhaitant bon courage.....


----------



## fgcom (16 Mai 2008)

J'y ai été et merci bc pour le lien. Toutefois, tu me parles du cd de Tiger mais le tutoriel pour installer les codecs divx, xvid et autres ne le mentionne pas et la capture d'écran est de léopard... tu as testé? a-t-on vraiment besoin de tiger? Merci ;


----------



## unicum (16 Mai 2008)

Salut !
Oui il te faut le dvd d'installation de tiger, apparement la 10.4.7 minimum.
Il te faut aussi le combo update 10.4.9.
Et aussi l'appleTV update 1.1 (afin de pouvoir en extraire l'efiboot).
Que tu ne peut plus télécharger, sur le site d'Apple, alors pour le trouver il te faudra te servir de google...
Le tout doit être monté sur ton bureau.
Aprés, et bien j'en suis là....
Bonne chance. ​


----------



## didier57 (17 Mai 2008)

Salut
Pour ma part j'avais fait les manip avec l'appleTv en version 1 mais ça ne marchait pas (principalement le ssh avec la clé usb)
Je suis donc passé en version take2 et j'ai refait toutes les manip et cela a fonctionné nickel
Pour la version de tiger je n'étais pas sur mais j'ai lu les commentaires en bas des tutos et c'est là que j'ai vu quel version de tiger il fallait
Et pour répondre à ta question j'ai effectivement essayé avec léopard mais ça ne marchait pas
Pour tiger j'ai récupéré mac os X.4 chez un ami la version que j'avais était trop ancienne (1O.4.6)
Mais pour le reste tu dois avoir tous les liens pour les fichiers à télécharger sur le site


----------



## fgcom (17 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et merci les gars, mais parlons-nous bien du même tutorial? Car je ne vois pas ce que vous me dites au niveau de Tiger dans celui-ci:
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=724

Est-ce bien celui-là?


----------



## didier57 (17 Mai 2008)

Salut
en fait les manip peuvent se faire sous leopard mais il te faut le dvd d'installation de mac os X (version 10.4.8 mini)
Donc il te faut le dvd d'instal et les fichiers que tu peux télécharger sur le site iclarified
J'espère que je réponds à tes questions


----------



## didier57 (17 Mai 2008)

J'oubliais une chose
Il faut installer ssh sur l'apple tv
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=791
Sans cela tu ne pourras pas accéder au disque dur de l'apple tv par le terminal
Une fois que ssh est installé tu pourras mettre les codecs activer l'usb pour y brancher un disque dur externe mettre en place un serveur afp pour transférer tes divxs sur l'apple tv
Je mets une capture d'écran pour la connection serveur afp

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=17186&stc=1&d=1211034864
Il faudra juste régler l'adresse ip de l'apple tv quand tu auras branché le cable ethernet


----------



## Le Baron (20 Mai 2008)

Hello, 

Alors j'ai effectué le patchstick sans problème fait mumuse avec le terminal tout semble aller mais comment puis je lire a présent mes videos et autre format non reconnu par l'apple tv.

J'ai par exemple un film codé en AC3 et la je n'est pas de sons  !!! A noter que je le diffuse en streaming.
Merci d'avance 

Le Baron


----------



## Le Baron (20 Mai 2008)

Ah et comment on installe un serveur afp dans l'apple tv ??


----------



## didier57 (21 Mai 2008)

salut
Bon on recommence depuis le début
1ere chose installer SSH
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=791
2eme chose installer les codecs
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=724
3eme chose installer l'explorateur de fichiers
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=715
4eme chose installer serveur AFP
http://wiki.awkwardtv.org/wiki/Take_2_Full_Update#5.29_Install_AFP
5eme activer le port USB
http://www.iclarified.com/entry/index.php?enid=971
Une fois que ton serveur AFP est installé tu dois mettre une adresse IP du genre que celle que j'ai mis dans la capture d'écran
Tu branche ton mac et ton appleTV en réseau (cable ethernet)
Tu vas dans le finder et tu cliques sur "se connecter au serveur" et tu tapes "afp://et l'adresse IP de l'appleTV
Quand le finder ouvre un fenêtre tu clique sur "média"
Une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre et tu verras des dossiers type "séquences" "musique" etc
Tu transfère tes vidéos dans "séquence"
Ensuite sur l'écran de ta télévision tu auras une ligne intitulé "fichier"
Tu te positionne dessus et tu appuie sur "lecture" puis sur "atvfiles"
Puis sur "movies" et tu devrais voir les films 
Il te suffira d'en sélectionner un et de le visionner
J'espère que cela fonctionnera pour toi (chez moi ça a fonctionné)
Tiens nous au courant


----------



## fgcom (22 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup Didier57 pour toutes tes précisions  
Je vais tâcher de faire ça ce week-end...
Par contre, dois-je impérativement brancher l'Apple TV en Ethernet?


----------



## didier57 (22 Mai 2008)

Non 
tu n'es pas obligé mais c'est préférable
Tu iras beaucoup plus vite avec le cable réseau (surtout si tu veux en transférer beaucoup)
@+


----------



## Le Baron (23 Mai 2008)

Hello,
Bien après avoir fait toutes les étape ci-dessus et bien afp ne fonctionne toujours pas j'ai un message d'erreur "le servez n'existe peut être pas ...." par contre avec le soft Fugu pas de soucis de connection avec L'apple Tv.

Je vais peut être réessayer ce week end depuis le début.

Voici un lien vers le fichier texte de l'instalation de l'afp

http://idisk.mac.com/ribougne/Public/Serveur_afp.txt


Merci salutations

Le Baron


----------



## Thane (23 Mai 2008)

vous avez vu la news de mac4ever : http://www.mac4ever.com/news/36927/le_atv_flash_sublime_votre_apple_tv/
Avec cette clef plus besoin de bidouiller à la mimine votre apple tv, elle s'occupe de tout. ça semble pas mal du tout !


----------



## fgcom (24 Mai 2008)

Oui, mais ils ne la donnent pas dis donc...60! A voir, moi, je vais tester les manip du tuto...je vous tiens au courant, @+


----------



## h93209 (25 Mai 2008)

60 c'est cher ? Pas si tu comptes ton temps passé à faire toutes les manips indiquées. Et tu n'es même pas certain qu'au bout , ça fonctionne , si tu as raté quelque chose.


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Mai 2008)

C'est surtout encourager un type à vendre le travail des autres, qui ne lui appartient pas, disponible librement et gratuitement sur le net.
Les auteurs des logiciels vendus sur cette clé n'ont hélas que leurs larmes pour pleurer...
http://forum.awkwardtv.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=1554


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2008)

fgcom a dit:


> Oui, mais ils ne la donnent pas dis donc...60! A voir, moi, je vais tester les manip du tuto...je vous tiens au courant, @+



Non, pas 60 , 60$, c'est pas la même chose, ces temps ci


----------

